# WLAN Karte vs WLAN USB-Stick



## Heng (19. April 2011)

Ich möchte einen PC mit dem WLAN Verbinden.
Wo liegen die Vorteile von einer WLAN Karte im Gegensatz zu einer USB-Lösung?
Die USB-Variante ist ja auf jeden Fall schon mal leichter "einzubauen"


----------



## david430 (19. April 2011)

ne wlan karte halte ich für besser, weil man keine großartigen treiber installieren muss, außerdem werden die wlan sticks ziemlich heiß und dann kommts zu verbindungsabbrüchen  so ist mein reim jedenfalls drauf^^ aber wenn du nen stick haben möchtest, kannste gerne in meinen verkaufsfred gehen und den da kaufen  vhb


----------



## Seven (19. April 2011)

Würde dir auch aus den über mir genannten Gründen zu ner W-Lan Karte raten.


----------



## Heng (19. April 2011)

Ich habe von TP-Link einen 54Mbis Stick und hatte eigentlich noch nie Probleme.
Bei WLAN-Karten braucht man keinen Treiber installieren?


----------



## Own3r (19. April 2011)

Eigentlich muss man bei Karten erstrecht Treiber installieren und bei USB Adaptern geht es auch mit den windowseigenen Treibern. Ich würde vllt. einen USB Stick nehmen, da man ihn besser positionieren kann als eine Karte. Wenn der PC allerdins stationär ist, rate ich aufgrund meiner Erfahrung von W-Lan ab, da es immerwieder zu Verbindunsabbrüchen kommt. Ich finde da PowerLan besser.


----------



## danomat (19. April 2011)

Also ich hatte einen avm Stick. Nur Probleme. 
Jetzt tp Link USB Stick mit tischfuß. Nie Probleme. Perfekter Empfang. Keine Abbrüche. Wird nicht heiß und nur 14€


----------



## david430 (19. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Eigentlich muss man bei Karten erstrecht Treiber installieren und bei USB Adaptern geht es auch mit den windowseigenen Treibern. Ich würde vllt. einen USB Stick nehmen, da man ihn besser positionieren kann als eine Karte. Wenn der PC allerdins stationär ist, rate ich aufgrund meiner Erfahrung von W-Lan ab, da es immerwieder zu Verbindunsabbrüchen kommt. Ich finde da PowerLan besser.



das sehe ich aber ganz anders. habe in nem labbi und in meinem pc ne wlan karte und ohne großartiges umstellen etc. startet das wlan nach dem booten automatisch von windows aus. beim fritz wlan stick war das ganz anders. ich musste die eigene software installieren und durfte dann über die eigene gui alles einstellen. die verbindung musste das teil auch immer selbst über die eigene software herstellen, habe ich es auf windows gestellt, gabs nur probleme, dann erkannte windows selbst den stick nicht. sehr unzufrieden.... seit der wlan karte ist das ganz anders... und zudem noch billiger!!!


----------



## Jimini (19. April 2011)

Letztendlich ists Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich bin ein Fan von Karten - ich habe da jetzt keine Daten zu, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass die Leistung der Antennen einer Karte besser ist als bei einem Stick. Zudem mag ich es generell lieber, Sachen fest zu verbauen, als irgendwelche Dongles anzustecken.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Joel-92 (19. April 2011)

Ich habe einen TP-Link Stick mit 300 MB/s. und nutze ihn schon ca. 1 1/2 Jahre und hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Forseti (19. April 2011)

Ich kann dir den USB Stick von Xtreamer empfehlen Xtreamer WIFI USB Antenna, 150Mbps | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Hat eine sehr gute Verbindungsqualität, wird nicht heiß (auch im 24/7 Betrieb) und eigentlich keine Verbindungsabbrüche (es sei denn es liegt am Router/Provider etc.). Den Stick besitze ich seit ca. 4 Monaten und es läuft alles bestens.

Den Stick von TP-Link würde ich nicht nehmen. Ich hatte mal einen von denen und der hatte ständig Verbindungsprobleme und ging nach ein paar Monaten gar nicht mehr.


----------



## X Broster (19. April 2011)

Ich nutze seit vier Jahren einen Fritz WLAN USB Stick und bin vollkommen zufrieden. Mit einem 3m USB Kabel habe ich nun diesen so positioniert, dass der optimalen Empfang erhält. Zudem die Zukunftssicherheit des Steckpaltzes - nen USB Port hat man immer frei.


----------



## danomat (19. April 2011)

Bei dem Avm haben viele das Start Problem. Muss bei jedem Pc Start neu eingesteckt werden. 

Aber wenn man hier auf jeden hört darf man sich keinen kaufen. Denn irgendeiner meldet sich immer mit Problemen. Sei dahingestellt ob's an der Hardware oder an menschlichen versagen liegt

Und zu dem vorigen Beitrag: da können auch ander fehlerquellen die Ursache sein.     Fremdejnwirkungen usw. Aber das sind meist Ausnahmefälle oder montagsgeräte


----------



## Forseti (20. April 2011)

Naja ich hatte schon einige Wlan Karten und Sticks. Davon war der TP-Link am schlechtesten und der Xtreamer am besten, obwohl nicht mal am teuersten.


----------



## Own3r (20. April 2011)

Ich hatte auch Probleme mit einem USB Wlanstick (Linksys WUSB600N) und zwar das die Verbindung immer nach ca. 5 min. nach Hochfahren des PCs abgebrochen ist. Jetzt habe ich Dlan (Devolo) und bin sehr zufrieden. Powerlan ist eben mMn für Desktop PCs besser geeignet als W-Lan.


----------

